# Mazzer Doserless Hopper, anyone interested??



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Hi Some of you may have seen my rebuild of a Mazzer Royla and the last update was getting a doserless hopper made by my friends fabrication company, we sat down and went though the costings and to make these in small batches is not very cost efficient as they come out at around £120 each by the time the cones are hand formed & welded!! so i decided to look at other methods of fabrication that i have used in the past for similar items. i currently have a few quotes out to metal spinning companies and just wanted to find out, if the doser on all mazzers is the same size 120mm Dia 180mm Long and who would be interested in one and at what price would be sensible, i was hopping to get them for around the £60 mark, and with an option to add a push button mount on the side.

Glen if this is in the wrong place please move to the correct one please.

Same as pressure measurement baskets will only be making one batch.


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

I have just got a SJ so if it would fit one of these I would 100% be in









Price wise £60 sounds fair or there abouts. I am flexible though.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

The diameter is the same across the mazzer dosers (confirmed with coffeehit when enquiring about a replacement plastic lens) but the height is different unfortunately. Not sure if its to do with the size of the grinder or whether he hopper includes switches but my Royal doser is taller than my SJ on was.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I would be interested in the doserless funnel for my SJ. Price will be crucial though.

£60 would be the total upper limit of allowed expenditure for this toy.

Perhaps we could find a size (height) that'll fit a Royal/SJ/Major etc as to get the largest quantity possible to reduce the price.

Or find a cheaper design that requires less working?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Keeping an interested eye on how this develops but i'm happy at the moment the doser does a fantastic job of distribution and de-clumping (albeit I want one from an Anfim super Caimano instead with its sexy one finger action)

Both doser or doserless the job of brushing out the chute and then pulsing is a requirement for single-dosing, if someone could address the chute angle so that the post-grind path drops away immediately from the burrs at 45 degrees (like a kids slide - think Electra Nino but flat burrs) then only pulsing would be required and the brush and doser could go in the bin, I could live with a few clumps.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

looking at getting a trial unit made so i can take pics and see what the real costs involved are.

i have another question whit regards to height, if the funnel was only 130mm long would this be to short for anyone?? i could get a short spout out of the bottom made when im getting the mounting & chute holes cut, and it could come out at a slight angle toward the front, was thinking around a 30mm diameter tube.

could anyone else let me know the length of the doser on their machine please

also would anyone else require a push button mount on the side of the chute or is it just me??









as the interest has been limited i will only get 5 made this time then in the new year i will start looking at the Temp/pressure/flow baskets


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

If it didn't add a lot to the cost then I'd be interested in the push button setup but it would be good to see how you've got your button set up at the moment.


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Rob, did you want any measurements from an SJ? If so exactly what do you want and I will oblige this evening.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Hi well sorry its been a while since i first started asking about doserless funnels but real work got in the way, i have managed to get a 3D CAD model & drawing of the funnel done in a spare 5 mins and got it sent of to quote.

Basically the quotes have come back Around £35 for and aluminium funnel and £60 for a nice shiny Stainless Steel one.

i know luke and Gary were considering it but i would be glad to hear anyone else thoughts on which material they prefer as i would have to get 5 or 10 made.

here is a quick look at the funnel.









i may have to make the strait section a bit shorter to 60mm and increase the funnel length if most people are happy with and overall length of 170mm


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

If it'll fit a SJ I'd definitely be interested.

Not too bothered about material unless aluminium generates greater static effect.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Same as Mark here - only really fussed about functional differences between SS and aluminium, not so much the aesthetic.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MichaelSmith81 (Nov 20, 2012)

I am definitely interested as I have just purchased a SJ. How is the prototype going?


----------



## Lewis (Sep 6, 2012)

I'd be interested in an aluminium one do my SJ


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

at the moment i am trying to find a good quote for the tooling, as the best i can get is about £300 + VAT so £360 in total, the units cost is not to bad but the grinder outlet hole will need to be milled unless i get a punch made up (more cost) there will need to be some sort of anodising as well, if i can all this done around the £45 + VAT i will get them underway and if i could find one of the coffee retailers to take a batch it would help spread the tooling.

if i cant get it below £50 for the aluminium ones then im going to call it a day


----------



## Mary Celeste (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi there, I'd be extremely interested in a cone to fit an SJ if you don't mind posting it to New Zealand. Could pay by Paypal. Cheers!


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Would it likely suit a Mazzer Mini too?


----------



## marktatton (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm also interested if it would fit a Mazzer Mini. Keep us posted with how you get on.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Sorry haven't been back to this thread for a while, far to busy with my house project, i have tried several different suppliers and the very cheapest i can find with the chute slot machined is is going to be around £80 at 10 off, it will come down to about £65 at 20 off but this is plus VAT and will require an initial outlay of over £600 as the spinning die will cost about £200, CNC holding Chuck £250 & £200+ for set up time, so have decide to put this idea to bed until i can find a better way to make them. also the coffee cute is slightly different for the 2 different body sizes of Mazer so may need further tooling!!

but this does mean i will probably be selling Ronny at some point







as i really don't like the doser


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

There must be a refined DIY way of doing this.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am looking to develop a slide that works on the inside of the doser which seems like an easier cheaper solution


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

That's not a bad idea. I've seen people just use a funnel to bypass the doser, but I just thought it looked a bit crap when done crudely.

The simplest thing I can think of would be a metal jam funnel, with a long enough cylindrical section, with a square hole punched on the side.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Out of interest, how much are the mazzer bits to do this? It's the cover plate as well as the funnel you have to buy isn't it iirc?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

a lot!!!! £176


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks, that almost makes the e-models look like good value


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

perhaps that is what mazzer want you to think!!


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Definitely keen to get on one of these, have the genius gurus hiding in machine shops come back with any multiple job discounts?

Edit: Maybe I should actually read.....

There is money in this, just a shame the setup costs are high

Funnel within doser works - smashed my doser on my SJ though when I wanted to strip it down.

I have some new gear on the line up when summer comes around, but I reckon ill be selling a rather special SJ if I finish what I want to do with it.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I'll get my calipers out, just in case there's a simple DIY mod that doesn't look too Blue Peter.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> I am looking to develop a slide that works on the inside of the doser which seems like an easier cheaper solution


Slight word of warning , Lookseehear tried this on an SJ and promptly purchased a Doser Royal....make of that what you will


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ha ha and i saw the slide, mine might be a little different!!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Mine definitely wasn't the most elegant solution - more just a rough proof of concept that didn't work well enough for it to be worth pursuing.

Reading this reminds me I need to get on with painting my Royal - any idea how to get a good matt white finish (really flat - probably some sort of car paint I guess). Still a few awkward bits to sand though at the moment.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

You all joke but making a slide works, been running Oreo's prototype for months...









Works a treat, along with that switch I popped on the pf fork


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't think we are joking Callum, te one I am trying to sort out is similar to the Oreo design *beacause* that works.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Callum_T said:


> along with that switch I popped on the pf fork


Pics ?

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Bam, sorry about delay had a catch up with Dave. I had meant to post about the wiring of this for turning 'auto' mazzers into something more ideal for home use.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Picture of grinds in basket please


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Ah, for that one I'd need to make a coffee. Will sort it out next time I fire up the cherub ... Promise


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I take it there isn't 240V on that switch?


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Probably is full domestic supply voltage - it's the current that you have to be careful with and it's all plenty and I mean plenty safe for the current draw.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Did you wire the switch in to where an "auto" switch was originally?


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

rodabod said:


> Did you wire the switch in to where an "auto" switch was originally?


There's a few connections that need bridging, and then a switch can be popped in - to remember exactly how I wired mine I'd have to strip it though now - all this stuff I did 6 months ago


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I think I can see where you'd wire it here:

http://auberins.com/images/Manual/Mazzer1.pdf

Doesn't give much detail, but the switch is fed from that "contactor". given that they were microswitches near the doser, I'm guessing it's either low voltage, or very limited current as you suggested.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Without looking into that PDF, that auberins and some faffing internally while the machine was on allowed me to figure out how to wire it. Came away with an electric shock because I was slack when figuring where to bridge the circuitry and ended up making the entire body of the grinder live .... Fun times


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Right then caught the pf on the lip as I wasn't resting on the pf fork but here it is










Few clumps but all is good after abit of a finger swipe


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

After the grindoff I am going to completely pimp the mazzer major just to show what can be done with these grinders, i will try to do a video for each of the mods and cost them up as i go along. hopefully benefit the mazzer owners on the forum


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Callum_T said:


> Without looking into that PDF, that auberins and some faffing internally while the machine was on allowed me to figure out how to wire it. Came away with an electric shock because I was slack when figuring where to bridge the circuitry and ended up making the entire body of the grinder live .... Fun times


Connected the neutral side of the contactor coil to earth? Can't think what else would make the body live without blowing the fuse...


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Unless the housing isn't properly earthed (which would be very, very bad).


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Must say this whole monkeying with electrickery makes me nervous


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

painty said:


> Connected the neutral side of the contactor coil to earth? Can't think what else would make the body live without blowing the fuse...


Standing the grinder on a ghetto bridge did the trick - I'm not stupid enough to hook everything to the grinders earth.

Honestly though, when my exams are over I'm fitting up a proper timer for it - add daves soon to be prototype slide and it would be killer, even in the shop if it was abit faster


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Callum_T said:


> Standing the grinder on a *ghetto bridge* did the trick


What does one of those do -is it something for live working/testing?


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Basically I chopped lengths of wires into the terminals I wanted to experiment with then I was twist fitting - so I didn't have to mess around solder / unsoldering - one of these ended up under the main base and touching making the whole mazzer live.

Just from me working out the circuitry and generally being lazy


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Ah i see, thanks.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Was anyone here lucky enough to nab the genuine mazzer funnel btw?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MAZZER-FRONT-FUNNEL-ROBUR-ROYAL-OR-MAJOR-COFFEE-GRINDER-/200924225979

Be nice if a few more of those turned up at that price


----------

